# GP-100 Scope Mount



## Big7 (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody know what is the best scope mount for 
a Ruger GP-100 with a 61/4 inch bbl?
(GP 161) Like the one HERE:

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firea...ype=Double Action&famlst=8&variation=Alaskan®

Money is not really an object - unless it is as much as a new RedHawk 

Thanks!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

Well as far as the best one I can't say. BUT there are a couple at Midway that should do the job nicely.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=208144

No gunsmithing required on that one.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=242228

I believe this is the most people would suggest BUT it requires a gunsmith to drill and tap a couple of holes. This is the one I would go with, in fact it is the one I intend to use on my GP100.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 22, 2009)

if it has an adjustable rear sight you can remove the rear sight and put a leupold base on it.  then just put the rings and scope on.  the leupold base has a turn-lock mechanism that will keep the rings from sliding or coming loose with firing.  that is probably what i would suggest, and it only costs about 50 bucks plus the scope.


----------



## addictedtodeer (Feb 23, 2009)

B-square is what i used, worked well very easy to install.


----------

